# The Ugly Contest



## KhuliLoachFan

Okay. My ugly photo. Then you post your ugly photo. I am ashamed of this
tank. I am ashamed of everything about it.

Even the fish are like WT#?










Okay folks. Show me your worst.

W


----------



## Ciddian

ROFL warren!...I'llll find mine....

:Edit:

Ugly angel in an ugly small tank... D: Never again.


----------



## ksimdjembe

so far my vote is with Warren. Cid, at least your has green in it. The first ... well...


----------



## Holidays

I used to have 2 fantails in there.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Thanks for the contributions! WHo else has a seriously UGLY tank?

I love the wibbly looking ugly angel. Kind of cute, in an ugly sort of way! 

W


----------



## 50seven

OK, I know I'm sort of cheating...


































































































...have...to..stop...

...eyes...are hurting...OW!


----------



## arc

> http://www.3reef.com/forums/attachm...ly-tank-contest-2-cyanos-revenge-dsc01007.jpg


What the ....


----------



## bigfishy

my ancient tank.....

fish in the pictures are silver arowana, flagtail, sabertooth tetra, datnoids, frontosa, silver dollar, flowerhorn, sailfin pleco, and african tiger fish


----------



## Ciddian

She was an awesome angel actually! We had her for a long time...She was a superpet drop off. 

Omg that first furry tank.. Wtf.. O_O


----------



## PACMAN

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Okay. My ugly photo. Then you post your ugly photo. I am ashamed of this
> tank. I am ashamed of everything about it.
> 
> Even the fish are like WT#?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks. Show me your worst.
> 
> W


YOU WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

My gourami was touching that little shell, and saying to himself in Gouramese: "Eww! Eww! Eww!".

W


----------



## PACMAN

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Okay. My ugly photo. Then you post your ugly photo. I am ashamed of this
> tank. I am ashamed of everything about it.
> 
> Even the fish are like WT#?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks. Show me your worst.
> 
> W


just saw the kuhli loaches in the bottom left. is that a cave that was made? or did they wiggle down through the rocks?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

That was the KuhliKave. (Pat Pending).

1/4 of an ikea kids drinking cup, under the giant puke gravel. They would sit in there all day, letting me watch them, and then when they became active at night, they would swim out the artfully disguised opening at the corner of the tank.

W


----------



## PACMAN

KhuliLoachFan said:


> That was the KuhliKave. (Pat Pending).
> 
> 1/4 of an ikea kids drinking cup, under the giant puke gravel. They would sit in there all day, letting me watch them, and then when they became active at night, they would swim out the artfully disguised opening at the corner of the tank.
> 
> W


awesomeness!


----------



## Fish_Man

it all looks good in a special way


----------



## AquariAM




----------



## KhuliLoachFan

That snail photo is technically cool, while being creepy at the same time.

W


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Okay. My ugly photo. Then you post your ugly photo. I am ashamed of this
> tank. I am ashamed of everything about it.
> 
> Even the fish are like WT#?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks. Show me your worst.
> 
> W


Holy SH*$... that is one ugly tank..love the caption though..LOL


----------



## TBemba

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Holy SH*$... that is one ugly tank..love the caption though..LOL


That my friend is 1970's vogue. That is one cool retro tank IMO


----------



## pat3612

Ha that tank is pretty funny gave me a big laugh thanks. I dont have one I was smart enough to join here first


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

TBemba said:


> That my friend is 1970's vogue. That is one cool retro tank IMO


LOL yes...not french but ignorant, vulgar American Vogue..


----------

